# First attempt at bacon - a couple of questions?????



## toby bryant (Jan 21, 2013)

Bought 4 pieces of pork belly, about 10 lbs.













2013-01-14_22-29-34_355.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Jan 21, 2013






Mixed up a gallon of Pop's brine for each pan (seperatesly)













2013-01-14_22-53-17_178.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Jan 21, 2013






Weighted the bellies down with water filled ziploc bags and placed in the project refrigerator to cure.













2013-01-14_22-59-45_46.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Jan 21, 2013






 The bellies went into the brine 14 Jan 13 @ 23:00 and I rotated them 20 Jan 13 @ 18:00.  I am planning on removing them from the brine and rinsing on 28 Jan 13 @ 23:00, drying with paper towels, rubbing with coarse black pepper, and placing back in the fridge on elevated cooling racks until 30 Jan 13 @ 07:00 at which time I will cold smoke for 12 hours in the MES 30 with the AMNPS and PMC pellets.

Now for the questions:

Is the a benifit to hanging the bellies vs placing on the racks?

Is there a preferred temp to cold smoke bacon at?  

My MES 30 runs about 20° hot.  When I have it set to 100° my Maverick probe reads 120°, so keeping it around 100° is difficult without constantly turning it off and on. 

Is 120° too hot?

If I leave the smoker off it is normally around 45° in the smoker this time of year.

Is 45° too cold?

Thanks in advance for all your answers!


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 21, 2013)

None that I know of..I rack mine ...

No

I run my mes 30 at 100 for the first hour or so to warm it up and dry the bacon..then off..

Yes..

No 45 will be just fine...

  Have fun!!

  Craig


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 21, 2013)

Hanging encourages more even smoking, but, it's not a sin to rack them.

Cold smoking is done at 70-75 degrees or less.
I don't recommend warm or hot smoking bacon.

45 degrees is not too cold, but it'll take longer to develop flavor and color.
If it's really cold, you can up the smoker temp some with a light bulb.

Too late for this batch, but next time, it's wise to fill your zip-bags with brine rather than water.
That way, if they leak (as they have for some folks) it doesn't dilute the brine and screw-up your curing project.

HTH


~Martin


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 21, 2013)

july 2012 bacon 017.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Oct 20, 2012






  Racked...


----------



## kingfishcam (Jan 21, 2013)

The project is already sounding good!  Can't wait to see the finished bacon!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice looking bellies  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   As already stated I would not hot smoke the bacon. I think it only needs cooked once - right before I eat it!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   After you taste the bacon you made you will be able to consider this the first of many bacon smokes


----------



## toby bryant (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for quick responses everyone.  I am looking forward to finishing this and tasting this bacon, especially after reading all the raving reviews about Pop's brine.

Martin, thanks for the tip on filling the bags with brine.  I will definitely do that going forward.

Craig, those are some nice thick bellies in your pic.  Mine are only about 1 1/4 inches thick.

Thanks again everyone!  I will post more pics when finished.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 21, 2013)

your gonna be hooked for life.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## toby bryant (Jan 27, 2013)

Okay everyone, after 13 days in Pope's brine I took the bellies (I guess it is technically bacon now) out of the brine, rinsed well, and trimmed off the hide.













2013-01-27_20-19-16_259.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Jan 27, 2013






Did a fry test with the few slices pictured above, sorry no picture!  It was excellent, not too salty or too sweet; can't wait to taste after cold smoking.  After patting dry with paper towels, I peppered both sides of each belly.













2013-01-27_20-39-09_904.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Jan 27, 2013






Then placed in the project fridge for 48 hours of pellicle formation.













2013-01-27_21-18-25_139.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Jan 27, 2013






The plan is to cold smoke for 12 hours with a blend of hickory and apple.  I will place in the MES 30 and smoke with the AMNPS when I get home from work on Tuesday night.  If anyone sees a flaw in my plan let me know.  Will post more pics on Wednesday.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 27, 2013)

Toby Bryant said:


> after 13 days in Pope's brine



You're using the Pope's brine? :icon_eek:
I'm surprised they let that recipe out!!! :biggrin:


The bacon looks good!!!!!


~Martin


----------



## toby bryant (Jan 27, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> You're using the Pope's brine?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, that should be Pop's brine! Darn autocorrect got me


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 27, 2013)

Toby Bryant said:


> LOL, that should be Pop's brine! Darn autocorrect got me :hit:




:biggrin:


~Martin


----------



## toby bryant (Jan 30, 2013)

Finally, Tuesday night arrived!  Hung the slabs in the smoker and completely filled the AMNPS with pitmasters choice pellets.  













2013-01-29_22-00-41_971.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Jan 30, 2013






After 12 hours of cold smoking, 58° in the MES 30, the bacon took on some nice color.

H













2013-01-30_13-11-02_536.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Jan 30, 2013






Wrapped the bacon in plastic wrap and placed in the freezer for about a half hour to make slicing easier.  While I was waiting I whipped up a batch of Dutch's Wicked Beans to go with the BLT's tonight and put them in the MES 30 @ 275° with 1/2 a row of hickory pellets in the AMNPS. 













2013-01-30_13-02-45_573.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Jan 30, 2013






This is everything sliced (minus about 2lbs that I fried up for the BLT's).  I cubed up the end pieces for beans and soups.













2013-01-30_19-34-37_409.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Jan 30, 2013






Vacuum sealed and heading to the freezer.













2013-01-30_20-39-08_201.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Jan 30, 2013






My wife's parents came over for BLT's and Dutch's beans.  The bacon turned out great.  Thanks Pop's for a great recipe. I will never buy bacon from a grocery store again.  

Bacon fried and beans out of the smoker.













2013-01-30_17-01-14_39.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Jan 30, 2013






A year ago I would never have imagined I could turn pork belly into bacon, now here it is.   So, a big thank you to my SMF family!  My family and friends think I am some sort of meat producIng/cooking savant, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  but we know better!  Thanks again everyone.


----------



## smoking b (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks great!  Like I said, this is now the first of many bacon smokes for you  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Well done  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    For you next batch you might wanna try letting it in the fridge for a few days before you slice it up & freeze it. Just my opinion...


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks good, Toby!


~Martin


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 31, 2013)

Looks fantastic and now you are hooked!!!!  I've experimented with both warm/hot smoking and cold smoking - cold smoking wins hands down and I make sure to mark the packages that it is uncooked just in case I give any away! I agree with Smoking B in regards to letting it hang out in the fridge for a few days to "mellow" before slicing and packaging.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 31, 2013)

looks great. i like cold smoking. i may have to tell the DR. yes i smoke next time he ask.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## toby bryant (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks everyone, and yes, I am definitely hooked!  

Does the flavor profile change letting it mellow?  Do I let it mellow sealed up like cheese or on the racks where air can circulate sround it like during pellicle formation?


----------



## themule69 (Jan 31, 2013)

Toby Bryant said:


> Thanks everyone, and yes, I am definitely hooked!
> 
> Does the flavor profile change letting it mellow?  Do I let it mellow sealed up like cheese or on the racks where air can circulate sround it like during pellicle formation?


it mellows and soaks in you wrap it plastic wrap or zip lock bags for a few days.

david


----------



## kingfishcam (Jan 31, 2013)

Bacon looks great!


----------



## toby bryant (Jan 21, 2013)

Bought 4 pieces of pork belly, about 10 lbs.













2013-01-14_22-29-34_355.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Jan 21, 2013






Mixed up a gallon of Pop's brine for each pan (seperatesly)













2013-01-14_22-53-17_178.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Jan 21, 2013






Weighted the bellies down with water filled ziploc bags and placed in the project refrigerator to cure.













2013-01-14_22-59-45_46.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Jan 21, 2013






 The bellies went into the brine 14 Jan 13 @ 23:00 and I rotated them 20 Jan 13 @ 18:00.  I am planning on removing them from the brine and rinsing on 28 Jan 13 @ 23:00, drying with paper towels, rubbing with coarse black pepper, and placing back in the fridge on elevated cooling racks until 30 Jan 13 @ 07:00 at which time I will cold smoke for 12 hours in the MES 30 with the AMNPS and PMC pellets.

Now for the questions:

Is the a benifit to hanging the bellies vs placing on the racks?

Is there a preferred temp to cold smoke bacon at?  

My MES 30 runs about 20° hot.  When I have it set to 100° my Maverick probe reads 120°, so keeping it around 100° is difficult without constantly turning it off and on. 

Is 120° too hot?

If I leave the smoker off it is normally around 45° in the smoker this time of year.

Is 45° too cold?

Thanks in advance for all your answers!


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 21, 2013)

None that I know of..I rack mine ...

No

I run my mes 30 at 100 for the first hour or so to warm it up and dry the bacon..then off..

Yes..

No 45 will be just fine...

  Have fun!!

  Craig


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 21, 2013)

Hanging encourages more even smoking, but, it's not a sin to rack them.

Cold smoking is done at 70-75 degrees or less.
I don't recommend warm or hot smoking bacon.

45 degrees is not too cold, but it'll take longer to develop flavor and color.
If it's really cold, you can up the smoker temp some with a light bulb.

Too late for this batch, but next time, it's wise to fill your zip-bags with brine rather than water.
That way, if they leak (as they have for some folks) it doesn't dilute the brine and screw-up your curing project.

HTH


~Martin


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 21, 2013)

july 2012 bacon 017.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Oct 20, 2012






  Racked...


----------



## kingfishcam (Jan 21, 2013)

The project is already sounding good!  Can't wait to see the finished bacon!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice looking bellies  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   As already stated I would not hot smoke the bacon. I think it only needs cooked once - right before I eat it!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   After you taste the bacon you made you will be able to consider this the first of many bacon smokes


----------



## toby bryant (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for quick responses everyone.  I am looking forward to finishing this and tasting this bacon, especially after reading all the raving reviews about Pop's brine.

Martin, thanks for the tip on filling the bags with brine.  I will definitely do that going forward.

Craig, those are some nice thick bellies in your pic.  Mine are only about 1 1/4 inches thick.

Thanks again everyone!  I will post more pics when finished.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 21, 2013)

your gonna be hooked for life.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## toby bryant (Jan 27, 2013)

Okay everyone, after 13 days in Pope's brine I took the bellies (I guess it is technically bacon now) out of the brine, rinsed well, and trimmed off the hide.













2013-01-27_20-19-16_259.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Jan 27, 2013






Did a fry test with the few slices pictured above, sorry no picture!  It was excellent, not too salty or too sweet; can't wait to taste after cold smoking.  After patting dry with paper towels, I peppered both sides of each belly.













2013-01-27_20-39-09_904.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Jan 27, 2013






Then placed in the project fridge for 48 hours of pellicle formation.













2013-01-27_21-18-25_139.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Jan 27, 2013






The plan is to cold smoke for 12 hours with a blend of hickory and apple.  I will place in the MES 30 and smoke with the AMNPS when I get home from work on Tuesday night.  If anyone sees a flaw in my plan let me know.  Will post more pics on Wednesday.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 27, 2013)

Toby Bryant said:


> after 13 days in Pope's brine



You're using the Pope's brine? :icon_eek:
I'm surprised they let that recipe out!!! :biggrin:


The bacon looks good!!!!!


~Martin


----------



## toby bryant (Jan 27, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> You're using the Pope's brine?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, that should be Pop's brine! Darn autocorrect got me


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 27, 2013)

Toby Bryant said:


> LOL, that should be Pop's brine! Darn autocorrect got me :hit:




:biggrin:


~Martin


----------



## toby bryant (Jan 30, 2013)

Finally, Tuesday night arrived!  Hung the slabs in the smoker and completely filled the AMNPS with pitmasters choice pellets.  













2013-01-29_22-00-41_971.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Jan 30, 2013






After 12 hours of cold smoking, 58° in the MES 30, the bacon took on some nice color.

H













2013-01-30_13-11-02_536.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Jan 30, 2013






Wrapped the bacon in plastic wrap and placed in the freezer for about a half hour to make slicing easier.  While I was waiting I whipped up a batch of Dutch's Wicked Beans to go with the BLT's tonight and put them in the MES 30 @ 275° with 1/2 a row of hickory pellets in the AMNPS. 













2013-01-30_13-02-45_573.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Jan 30, 2013






This is everything sliced (minus about 2lbs that I fried up for the BLT's).  I cubed up the end pieces for beans and soups.













2013-01-30_19-34-37_409.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Jan 30, 2013






Vacuum sealed and heading to the freezer.













2013-01-30_20-39-08_201.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Jan 30, 2013






My wife's parents came over for BLT's and Dutch's beans.  The bacon turned out great.  Thanks Pop's for a great recipe. I will never buy bacon from a grocery store again.  

Bacon fried and beans out of the smoker.













2013-01-30_17-01-14_39.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Jan 30, 2013






A year ago I would never have imagined I could turn pork belly into bacon, now here it is.   So, a big thank you to my SMF family!  My family and friends think I am some sort of meat producIng/cooking savant, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  but we know better!  Thanks again everyone.


----------



## smoking b (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks great!  Like I said, this is now the first of many bacon smokes for you  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Well done  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    For you next batch you might wanna try letting it in the fridge for a few days before you slice it up & freeze it. Just my opinion...


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks good, Toby!


~Martin


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 31, 2013)

Looks fantastic and now you are hooked!!!!  I've experimented with both warm/hot smoking and cold smoking - cold smoking wins hands down and I make sure to mark the packages that it is uncooked just in case I give any away! I agree with Smoking B in regards to letting it hang out in the fridge for a few days to "mellow" before slicing and packaging.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 31, 2013)

looks great. i like cold smoking. i may have to tell the DR. yes i smoke next time he ask.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## toby bryant (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks everyone, and yes, I am definitely hooked!  

Does the flavor profile change letting it mellow?  Do I let it mellow sealed up like cheese or on the racks where air can circulate sround it like during pellicle formation?


----------



## themule69 (Jan 31, 2013)

Toby Bryant said:


> Thanks everyone, and yes, I am definitely hooked!
> 
> Does the flavor profile change letting it mellow?  Do I let it mellow sealed up like cheese or on the racks where air can circulate sround it like during pellicle formation?


it mellows and soaks in you wrap it plastic wrap or zip lock bags for a few days.

david


----------



## kingfishcam (Jan 31, 2013)

Bacon looks great!


----------

